# Looking for rottweiler stud in South Florida



## schutzrott (10 mo ago)

Can someone recommend a working quality rottweiler stud in South Florida? All I seem to find nearby are the ugly Serbian dogs with overdone heads.


----------



## Chevy Fan Attic (10 mo ago)

Contact *Sharlynn Grant (Sheri Frosini) Stephenhouse Rottweilers on Facebook. She is a very reputable breeder that I have bought 2 Rottweilers from. She is out of Chico Ca, but She just might know of someone in Florida that can help you out. *


----------



## schutzrott (10 mo ago)

Found these guys in fort lauderdale florida Guardian Rottweilers https://rottweiler.me/ The dogs look nice and I like the tone of the website, looks like they're seriously into protection dogs. Has anyone here had experience with them?


----------

